# I added too much vinegar



## rpvee (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,
I made a pasta salad and added too much balsamic. Anyone know what I can add to fix this?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2009)

If you want to maintain the integrity of the salad...Make another 1/2 or whole batch, sans the balsamic, and combine.......

Fun!


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Nov 4, 2009)

depending on the salad, you could maybe drain some off in a colander
 
or i just had a wacky idea - maybe a ride through a salad spinner? be gentle though
 
other than that, adding more ingredients (ala bob's idea) is prob the best way to go


----------



## Selkie (Nov 4, 2009)

Salad spinner will do it! (TheNoodleIncident - you beat me by 20 seconds!!! LOL!!)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 4, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> If you want to maintain the integrity of the salad...Make another 1/2 or whole batch, sans the balsamic, and combine.......


 
That's the best thing I can think of...let us know what you did and how it came out!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Two things occur to me tha might or might not work?? 

I would be interesterd to hear what the expert cooks say about either possibility.

Add a little sugar to cover up the acid taste or add a little baking soda to neutralize some of the vinegar??


----------



## Tuscan Chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes sugar and salt fights acidity....but, balsamic is not a true vinager, one of the reason of its success is that there is already sugat inside. So you can't add sugar nor salt.  
There is a tendency to use too much balsamic when it should be drops only.


----------

